# SHoulder impingement-Help!!



## Diesel (Mar 18, 2005)

aight guys i foun out today by doing a set of cleans, (205X6) that i have a shoulder impingement, nd from what it looks like a pretty developed one, this is where the shoulder hangs down and forward instead of straight down fromt he neck cause your shoulder ball to pinch the nerves in your socket, my trianer says that i need to strengthn my back as well as stretch and loosen my chest in order for my shoulder to "hang" correctly, anyone who knows anything about this, help would greatly be apreciated, he also stated that my bench will increase alot because my chet will be more stretched out and relaxed, enabling more of a puch with my pecs, but anyway give me some upper back strenthening exercises guys, any advice will be grealty appreciated!


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 18, 2005)

Barbell rows.....http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/BackGeneral/BBBentOverRow.html

I'm doing these with up to 275 right now. If you want to bench big you have to row big to balance out. I have always had a problem developing my back. Oddly, the upper back has a large supporting role an any overhead press also.
Additionally, when you bench press stretch before and after your chest routine by laying on a bench with a 10 to 15lb weight in each hand and stretch by trying to let the backs of your hands touch the floor.


----------



## Diesel (Mar 18, 2005)

hey thanx alot DR i can always get a good answer from ya thanx bro


----------



## Diesel (Mar 18, 2005)

by the way this is probably one of the most painful things ive ever felt, especially when doing cleans when holding the bar on ur chest, hurts lika bitch


----------

